# Help with building vivarium and what animal can i keep in it?



## x-firefly-x (May 10, 2009)

Hey guys. I'm a newbie I'm afraid. I'm looking into getting my first reptile. I would really like to build a vivarium for him/her. I am looking at a 5ft long by 2ft high by 18inch (1 and a half ft) width for the vivarium. I am also going to build a cupboard to put supplies in which will be 18inch tall by 5 ft long. So in total the whole thing will be 45inch high incl wheels. What reptile could i keep in it? Im looking at a beardie or rankins dragon or maybe a chinese/australian water dragon. I want to use contiboard for the viv. But i am really bad at maths so i don't know what size sheet i would need to buy to have all the sides and a couple of shelves. What should i use for vents, how much and where do i get them? (surrey) 

Any info people can give would be much appreciated. I'm not going into this without doing my research. I'm a national diploma animal management student year 2 and i have had many pets just not reptiles. 

Cheers,
Becky

Plans below


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

beardie or rankins would be fine in there but a CWD would need it a lot higher and deeper.
i don't trust myself to help with the wood sizes but somebody will be along to help soon.


----------



## Seems Unlikely (Feb 2, 2009)

Are your sizes chosen to fit into a specific area then? Conti is usually in multiples of twofoot so if you work with that then in mind then you can avoid cutting it which would mean you'd have to get it very striaght. Does this make sense? (i.e. 6ft wide, 4ft tall total, 2ftdeep, very feasible...)

Corin


----------



## x-firefly-x (May 10, 2009)

I didn't think it was suitable for a water dragon. Yeh they are measured to fit a certain area in my bedroom. That kinda makes sense..my brother built a skate ramp so he hopefully will be helping!


----------

